# Estimate my bf on this poorly taken picture.



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Could you give me your taughts on my bf% ?

I have done caliper measurement but id like to hear what you think.

Im not flexing much at all on this picture, so bear that in mind please.

https://www.anonimg.com/img/01a1bdc8e5238efc9cf1fd16b409b283.jpg

Weight: 91kg length: 178cm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

15%-20%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

15


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

15-17%


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

16.254


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye under 20%


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

haha


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

This picture must be really poorly taken for u guys to guess at those numbers or my carb load was totally wrong


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> This picture must be really poorly taken for u guys to guess at those numbers or my carb load was totally wrong


What did the callipers throw out mate?

BF off a pic is always hard, could have a mound of chub on ya back lol


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

9.5% but id guess like 10-10,5% i did 3spot caliper. Will do 6point caliper later when i have some help.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

It doesnt matter what your BF% is, you look ok in the pic, holding a lot of water, if you dropped carbs for 4 days you would shed that and look a lot better.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

As long as you look good, what really matters about numbers?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

About tree fiddy


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw some pictures from 2years ago i was like 14 bf but looked lower than this picture but i was on aas which im not now. Maybe still hold water from dnp will try deplete completly and retake pictures in a few days


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm with @banzi you should try this;

Drop kcals to 1000 per day, have 3 teaspoons of peanut butter, 2-3 whole eggs and brocolli with each meal. You'll be ripped in 10 days.

^^ NOT ****ING SERIOUS FYI ^^

14-17% to the OP - good lighting and watery so hard to judge.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Ill try take some more pictures so will be easier to judge. Thx for input guys


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd have said about 15%.



Ahal84 said:


> About tree fiddy


lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> This picture must be really poorly taken for u guys to guess at those numbers or my carb load was totally wrong


Your deffo 15 to 20 mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Your deffo 15 to 20 mate


No he isnt, if he dropped 10 lbs of water it would be a different story.

Andreas Muntzer onstage about 4-5%

Three days later after a binge hes carrying 20lb of water, if you saw his pic you would say he was 12-15% bf

Its nonsense.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tiny Snake said:


> 9.5% but id guess like 10-10,5% i did 3spot caliper. Will do 6point caliper later when i have some help.


Would def say more than 10


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> No he isnt, if he dropped 10 lbs of water it would be a different story.
> 
> Andreas Muntzer onstage about 4-5%
> 
> ...


Yes he is mate, you me nor the parsons cat can split hairs over whever thats fat or water in the picture, it doesnt matter, does it?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Yes he is mate, you me nor the parsons cat can split hairs over whever thats fat or water in the picture, it doesnt matter, does it?


Well mate, my caliper measurements cant be off with 15% since im usually doing it alot and ive read up on how to do it correct, only thing that could fail is if im holding alot of fat somewhere else where im not measuring with my caliper 

My 3 spots im measuring right now is: belly, tigh, and chest. chest 6-7mm belly 16-18mm thigh 10-12mm.

Ill change up my diet, take some clenbuterol to get rid of the water faster.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> Well mate, my caliper measurements cant be off with 15% since im usually doing it alot and ive read up on how to do it correct, only thing that could fail is if im holding alot of fat somewhere else where im not measuring with my caliper
> 
> My 3 spots im measuring right now is: belly, tigh, and chest. chest 6-7mm belly 16-18mm thigh 10-12mm.
> 
> Ill change up my diet, take some clenbuterol to get rid of the water faster.


You dont need clen mate, just zero carb for 4 days.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is 3 more pictures taken 3 days ago I think was holding more water on those pictures actually(I know this from scales and water intake).

https://www.anonimg.com/img/55b395e5c26803c59cc1b1628979d5b5.jpeg

https://www.anonimg.com/img/db7c7c2324c8574b9106001b3e55f848.jpeg

https://www.anonimg.com/img/0446a193a0e145fab39ad9953f2bb913.jpeg


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> You dont need clen mate, just zero carb for 4 days.


Okay mate, well the problem is ive been running keto with very low carbs haha so its strange really that I do hold so much water, might be a little from the peptides maybe?

I stopped using DNP 8 days ago so Im guessing most of the water that dnp holds will be gone.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

14-15%


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I would say 52%


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> Here is 3 more pictures taken 3 days ago I think was holding more water on those pictures actually(I know this from scales and water intake).
> 
> https://www.anonimg.com/img/55b395e5c26803c59cc1b1628979d5b5.jpeg
> 
> ...


Mate, youve only got to look under your pecs, 15 to 20%


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

You have a similar body type to me, your about 15% and carry a lot of water aswell, which sucks as fat can be burnt off whereas water comes back fast lol


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Just on this subject.. What's the best way to measure BF?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Have you been quite overweight before?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Have you been quite overweight before?


I started my cut at 115kg now im 91kg so its kinda overweight but not that much really


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> You have a similar body type to me, your about 15% and carry a lot of water aswell, which sucks as fat can be burnt off whereas water comes back fast lol


A bit dissapointed but I know im not to far off 15% as I said I wasnt really tensing and didnt have any pump except the arms and chest but only slightly, under different circumstances I could make it look better.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Great effort mate 25kg. Lose another 5 and you'll look great. Good luck


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Just on this subject.. What's the best way to measure BF?


Bodypod, or calipers. But better let someone else do it for u with the calipers as I checked again after some bulking I was 13% but im sure about 12.5% would have been more accurate than 15%. Have eated over 5k calories thanks to the dissapointment of the reality, haha D


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Growing Lad said:


> Great effort mate 25kg. Lose another 5 and you'll look great. Good luck


Thank you bro


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 153052


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Personally i think your boyfriend needs to cut out the cookies.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh you meant body fat. BF. Nevermind.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Everybody carries fat different unfortunately. Some people look great at 15% some look like sacks of potatoes. You're not that bad! I'd say drop a little more weight, *slowly* and zero your sodium intake as that makes you bloat out like nothing are you doing cardio? If not, do it.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

saxondale said:


> View attachment 153052


Judging by those pictures id say im between 12-15% definitly not 15%+(also looked up some more pictures like the one you posted, on google)


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

musio said:


> Everybody carries fat different unfortunately. Some people look great at 15% some look like sacks of potatoes. You're not that bad! I'd say drop a little more weight, *slowly* and zero your sodium intake as that makes you bloat out like nothing are you doing cardio? If not, do it.


Yes before and after every lifting workout, and I train everyday nowdays.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> Judging by those pictures id say im between 12-15% definitly not 15%+(also looked up some more pictures like the one you posted, on google)


Not on any of the pictures youve posted so far mate, you're avi looks like a different person.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Shooter said:


> Just on this subject.. What's the best way to measure BF?


Post a photo on UKM dumbass


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

My avi is a small pictures which makes it look more defined, and I measured myself at the time as I said earlier in a post, higher bf at the time than now, only difference is aas vs no aas(actually had darker color on my avi aswell since I had been overseas on vacation for a while).


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> 15





gearchange said:


> 15-17%





Prince Adam said:


> 16.254





Bad Alan said:


> I
> 
> 14-17% to the OP -e.


Doesnt matter how many people say it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

OP you are 20 plus, your fcukin high if think diff

What the fcuk does it matter anyway


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i would say 16% fro the pictures, i have venis showing on my lower abdomen an i am 12%


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> OP you are 20 plus, your fcukin high if think diff
> 
> What the fcuk does it matter anyway


Shut up m8 dont hate to much, a little bit is fine tough. Im nowhere close to 20 that i know


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Had my body fat taken @17% about a week ago, fat levels look similar to the pic tbh.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> Had my body fat taken @17% about a week ago, fat levels look similar to the pic tbh.


ok mate 

Did you take it with body pod ?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Tiny Snake said:


> ok mate
> 
> Did you take it with body pod ?


No, did you? 7 point caliper by a PT

Your on crack if you think your 10%


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

On the positive side though, get down to single digits and your gonna look sick


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> No, did you? 7 point caliper by a PT
> 
> Your on crack if you think your 10%


No mate, didnt mean to question your way of measuring just of courisity, you guys have made me realize im not 10% I thank you all for that, but I know im not above 15% either so id say between 13-15% with a good picture.

I will update in a few days if I manage to get some water out and retake picture


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

bartonz20let said:


> On the positive side though, get down to single digits and your gonna look sick


This was exactly my taught mate, as I got down to lower bodyfat I started question my measuring (thats also reason for posting a picture but I didnt expect those number really haha)

Many ppl at the gym have seen my and they none have guessed above 12%.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mate, you're 15 to 20% doesnt matter how many times you close your eyes and click your heels.

Keep dieting.


----------

